# Roman Catholic Vicar General - Admits To Being A Pedophile



## Mrs. M. (Nov 29, 2015)

The Vicar General of the Archdiocese of San Salvador, Monsignor Jesus Delgado, has accepted responsibility (admitted guilt) for accusations that he is a pedophile. He was suspended from his duties after his victim, now 42 years old, came forward to tell her story. She reported to authorities and to church officials that Monsignor Jesus Delgado began raping her at 9 years of age and continued to rape her for eight more years. She was 17 years of age when the abuse ended.

While there has not been any date set for the Monsignor to return to his pastoral, priestly and administrative duties, the outcry from human rights groups and El Salvador for justice continues to be ignored. Government officials have condemned the behavior of Jesus Delgado while parishioners come to terms with the shock that their favorite Bishop is a predator who was raping, terrorizing and destroying the life of a human being he had vowed to protect.

Bishop Jesus Delgado is staying at a Catholic center while he awaits a decision Sunday (today) by Arch Bishop Jose Luis Escobar, who is scheduled to make a pronouncement about the case.

No legal complaint or charges have been brought against Bishop Jesus Delgado.

Delgado was ordained in 1962 and thus far this is the first victim to come forward.  The Roman Catholic Church has condemned his acts of pedophilia, but their condemnation should not be a substitute for justice.

To my knowledge there is no other church on earth that is granted the luxury of hearing their own criminal cases. This man should be arrested, put on trial in a secular court of law and sentenced to prison for his crimes.  His acceptance of responsibility is an admission of guilt.

What possible justice can there be if this man is merely on suspension and will eventually be returning to his duties as a priest, administrator, even a job out of the public eye? He is still an unsupervised dangerous predator of children.

After the history of the Roman Catholic Church and their failure to properly handle these cases of pedophile priests, bishops, Cardinals, even Popes, why do countries continue to allow these churches to remain open for business? What kind of power is the Vatican wielding over sovereign countries and their governments?

It would seem to me with the recent story of the Vatican putting whistle blowers on trial for exposing the corruption within their organization, that it is time to put an end to these kangaroo courts.

When someone rapes a child repeatedly over a period of many years, the punishment should not be a suspension of duties for a period of time. Nor should the predator be permitted to be transferred to another parish where they can continue preying on children.

The exemption the Catholic Church has been given from prosecution for crimes against children must end. All churches must be transparent and accountable to a higher authority. It's called the law of the land!

Were it any other church such as Lutheran, Protestant, Pentecostal, Methodist - they would be prosecuted in a secular courtroom with a jury.

While Roman Catholic clergy-pedophiles continue to escape justice, it is noteworthy that the Italian Whistle blowers who exposed corruption within the Vatican were indicted by the Vatican and are currently facing 8 years in prison.

While the Vatican continues to be a haven for pedophiles, they press forward with punishing those who have exposed their own criminal activity. So much for freedom of the press.

God help us.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 29, 2015)

Not surprising.  I don't think anyone believes that the 1992 scandals unearthed every pedophile of that era that took advantage of the Church's environment of seclusion and secrecy.  The common thread has never been the Catholic Church because such cloisters also existed in the Jehovah Witnesses and Penn State and pedophiles took advantage there too.  They are like a fungus, drawn to places that are damp, dark, and shielded from the light of public scrutiny. That's what needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 29, 2015)

Bad as it is, Islam's a lot worse. Not only does it condone child-marriage, but it's central prophet's the example cited to justify it.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 29, 2015)

Now we know why celibacy is important.  But the pope is a Jesuite.  They are the biggest fags.  They must take an oath that they will never touch a woman.  What do you expect ....


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Now we know why celibacy is important.



Celibacy is a catholic tradition. Pedophilia is an incurable disposition of sexual behavior. It comes with sexual maturity a very long time before someone becomes a priest. So celebacy is not able to be a cause for pedophilia. In general about 5% of all men are suffering pedophilia as a disposition of behavior. Here in Germany the danger is very low to become a victim of a pedophile priest of the catholic church. With other words: "Normal" men are 25 times to 36 times more dangerous than Clerics. I don't see anything why this should not be the same reality in the USA. That's not a joke nor a trying to hide anything. Nevertheless let me say:  A "condemnation by the church" is not able to be any reason for anything, because Catholics don't condemn anyone - completly independent from any religion or crime.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bad as it is, Islam's a lot worse. ...



Cannot be - we are the worst. Ask Islamists.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 30, 2015)

Yanno...............celibacy is a very unnatural thing to do.  All people have a sexual urge.

If you decide to repress it, it might come out in other forms which are very much perverted from the original.


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...............celibacy is a very unnatural thing to do.



No - because a man who is not able to control the own sexuality is also not able to marry. Sexuality needs always control.



> All people have a sexual urge.
> 
> If you decide to repress it, it might come out in other forms which are very much perverted from the original.



Strange idea. Lots of men don't have sex on different reasons. So what?


----------



## zaangalewa (Nov 30, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> Now we know why celibacy is important.  But the pope is a Jesuite.  They are the biggest fags.



Only to be sure what you said here: Did you really compare Jesuits with the rest of a smoked cigarette?



> They must take an oath that they will never touch a woman.  What do you expect ....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Nov 30, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...............celibacy is a very unnatural thing to do.  All people have a sexual urge.
> 
> If you decide to repress it, it might come out in other forms which are very much perverted from the original.


Not everyone has a problem controlling sexual urges.  Our chief example in Christianity, Jesus the Christ, was himself celibate, as was St. Paul.  But it was Paul who said anyone who burns with desire should marry, but those who can should be unmarried as he is so that they are singularly devoted to the work of Christ.  Many priests have left the priesthood to marry when they find they cannot control their urges...or they simply fall in love.  Also, priests entering into the Latin Rite priesthood from another Christian denomination, if they are married, remain married.  Nobody is forced into the priesthood, it's all voluntary.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 30, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...............celibacy is a very unnatural thing to do.  All people have a sexual urge.
> 
> If you decide to repress it, it might come out in other forms which are very much perverted from the original.



Well, most. Asexuality's a thing.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 30, 2015)

zaangalewa said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Now we know why celibacy is important.  But the pope is a Jesuite.  They are the biggest fags.
> ...


Yes ... I think they smoke each other's dicks.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, there were times of enforced celibacy that I went through in my life, most notably when I was married and deployed on cruise with the Navy.  

However, I always knew that the period of celibacy would be over when I got back to homeport, and knew that it wasn't going to be forever.

Priests and others whose job or belief set says they are to be celibate for the rest of their natural will come up with ways to express some form of sexuality.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 1, 2015)

anotherlife said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Aha


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 1, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yes, there were times of enforced celibacy that I went through in my life, most notably when I was married and deployed on cruise with the Navy.
> 
> However, I always knew that the period of celibacy would be over when I got back to homeport, and knew that it wasn't going to be forever.
> 
> Priests and others whose job or belief set says they are to be celibate for the rest of their natural will come up with ways to express some form of sexuality.



Celibacy means not to marry, that's all. If a priest likes to marry then he has to resign. Celibacy guarantees the independence of our priests and avoids a cast of priests or dynasties of priests in the hierarchies of the church. I remember in this context for example an interview with a monk who was asked: "_And what will happen, if you fall in love with a woman?_" He answered just simple: "_Then I will leave the monastery and marry her_".


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 1, 2015)

Actually, that is only one definition.  If you were to check Dictionary.com, you would find that it mainly represents a decision to abstain (which means not to participate) in sex.

Sorry, but if you restrain a vital instinct, it is going to come out in some ways that you may not expect.

Restrain the sexual instinct, then you are playing with fire.  Even priests in the Catholic church were allowed to visit brothels, at least until one of the Popes came up with an STD.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 1, 2015)

Given the investments of the Church, perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their sexual kinks.

Revealed: publisher owned by the Catholic Church sells pornography

"...titles available to customers online includes some 2,500 "erotic" books with unmistakably lewd titles including Call Me Slut!, Take Me Here, Take Me Now! and Lawyer's Whore, to name a few.
...
It is Germany's largest bookseller after Amazon and wholly owned by the Catholic Church."


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 1, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, that is only one definition.
> If you were to check Dictionary.com, you would find that it mainly represents a decision to abstain (which means not to participate) in sex.



I guess you are speaking with me. But this is completly uninteresting for me. I said 'Celebacy is not able to be a cause for pedophilia'. And I spoke about a reason why this is impossible.



> Sorry, but if you restrain a vital instinct, it is going to come out in some ways that you may not expect.



I fear the most people in the world  seem to think to drink alcohol is a vital instinct and I guess the more people are thinking in such ways the more it is as well unimaginable for them not to drink alcohol as it would be necessary for them not to drink alcohol. Sexuality is sometimes also only like a drug - and sometimes it leads to the highest height of ecstasy and/or love. Often the greatest erotic love and attraction between man and woman has not really to do with sex - it has to do with a high voltage power plant in every cell of the body. And whatever someone feels in this context: this power needs control. It's like he power of the creation itselve. That's what sex is doing: creating new life.



> Restrain the sexual instinct, then you are playing with fire.  Even priests in the Catholic church were allowed to visit brothels, at least until one of the Popes came up with an STD.



I don't have any idea where this nonsense comes from and why you repeat this nonsense. By the way: Did you know that we are using Immanuel Kant as a new form of alternative energy? He rotates very fast in his grave.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Given the investments of the Church, perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their sexual kinks.
> 
> Revealed: publisher owned by the Catholic Church sells pornography
> 
> ...



Amazon is the greatest shame for Germany at all. A bookseller who has absolutelly no idea about the german language. Perverse. And the company  "Weltbild" never sold anything what has to do with any form of sex what we in Germany identify as a kind of perversion. It's difficult for a German to speak about sex with members of the english speaking world. For the most Germans it is for example a sexual perversion if "the playboy" shows not nude bodies of women. The catholic church sold "Weltbild" because it costed to much money. That's all. It's by the way also wrong that "Weltbild" had to pay no tax. Weltbild was and is a completly normal company like all other german companies.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Dec 1, 2015)

zaangalewa said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Given the investments of the Church, perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their sexual kinks.
> ...



Germany is arguably the most sexually advanced culture on Earth. Gave us the study of sexology, nudism, the notion of sexual orientations, and some major psychological studies we're still referencing today. 

Consequently, 'relative to Germany' perversion has a much higher bar than the rest of the world.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Vicar General of the Archdiocese of San Salvador, Monsignor Jesus Delgado, has accepted responsibility (admitted guilt) for accusations that he is a pedophile. He was suspended from his duties after his victim, now 42 years old, came forward to tell her story. She reported to authorities and to church officials that Monsignor Jesus Delgado began raping her at 9 years of age and continued to rape her for eight more years. She was 17 years of age when the abuse ended.
> 
> While there has not been any date set for the Monsignor to return to his pastoral, priestly and administrative duties, the outcry from human rights groups and El Salvador for justice continues to be ignored. Government officials have condemned the behavior of Jesus Delgado while parishioners come to terms with the shock that their favorite Bishop is a predator who was raping, terrorizing and destroying the life of a human being he had vowed to protect.
> 
> ...


There is nothing stopping the government from arresting him.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



No one knows really every book and publication in the very complex sortiments today. A book for example about "Marquis des Sade" can have a lot of completly different contextes. He was for example arrested in the Bastille because his family wished to keep him in prison there when the french revolution started and set him free. Indeed no one was on political reasons in the Bastille when the french revolution started their bloody triumphal march. So what knows someone really if he reads only titles?


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The Vicar General of the Archdiocese of San Salvador, Monsignor Jesus Delgado, has accepted responsibility (admitted guilt) for accusations that he is a pedophile. He was suspended from his duties after his victim, now 42 years old, came forward to tell her story. She reported to authorities and to church officials that Monsignor Jesus Delgado began raping her at 9 years of age and continued to rape her for eight more years. She was 17 years of age when the abuse ended.
> ...



It appears the statute of limitations has run on rape so the Government cannot prosecute.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 1, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Then change the law.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 1, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I agree or just apply the law of the jungle.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 2, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Vicar General of the Archdiocese of San Salvador, Monsignor Jesus Delgado, has accepted responsibility (admitted guilt) for accusations that he is a pedophile. He was suspended from his duties after his victim, now 42 years old, came forward to tell her story. She reported to authorities and to church officials that Monsignor Jesus Delgado began raping her at 9 years of age and continued to rape her for eight more years. She was 17 years of age when the abuse ended.
> 
> While there has not been any date set for the Monsignor to return to his pastoral, priestly and administrative duties, the outcry from human rights groups and El Salvador for justice continues to be ignored. Government officials have condemned the behavior of Jesus Delgado while parishioners come to terms with the shock that their favorite Bishop is a predator who was raping, terrorizing and destroying the life of a human being he had vowed to protect.
> 
> ...



Funny how the Jew pedophiles in Brooklyn are sent to Israel. I wonder who got the idea first.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 3, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



The only good Catholic you ever saw was dead?


----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2015)

zaangalewa said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


That is a far reaching and inane statement.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



So what did you think about when you used the racialistic phrase "law of the jungle" in context with your lack of knowledge about the laws of other countries, the situation of the catholic church worldwide and the psychological background of a structure like pedophilia? How do you explain for example that in only 1% of the history of the USA a Catholic was president of the USA?


----------



## Alex. (Dec 4, 2015)

zaangalewa said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I used the law of the country being discussed. The rest of your comment is not germane to my involvement in this thread.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 4, 2015)

Alex. said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



And what was the country? I guess you don't have any idea about the country and you don't have any idea about Mr. Delgado - nor do you know what really had happened decades ago.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 4, 2015)

zaangalewa said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Your guesses are incorrect read my previous posts. After which go bother someone else.


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 5, 2015)

Alex. said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



You are able to find out the truth about yourselve - not so I.


----------

